# Need help choosing army to start with.



## RapidFireText (May 16, 2008)

I've been playing warhammer 40k for a long while and have decided to move on to fantasy. I've mainly been playing tyranids and tau for 40k and liked both of them immensely. Now I've been entranced by the myriad of rules that Fantasy seems to encompass and I'm looking for some advice on who to choose for an army. I honestly know next to nothing about warhammer and I really just need some knowledge on the different armies. So far though, I like the look of lizardmen and wanted to learn more about them specifically. Any advice is welcome though and I thank you all for taking the time to read this.


----------



## newsun (Oct 6, 2008)

Lizardmen have a fairly strong book right now.

You have options of killy lord on carnesaur
Slaan Priest as almost unkillable caster
Skink priests on stegadons with the aoe of death
and more

Nasty Saurus spear units, poison weapons all over

They can be fun and fairly competitive.

What more do you want to know? If you had more specific questions you might get better responses.


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

if you are interested by lizardmen than by all means go for it. they are not that hard a army to master quickly if your build is good. other things are that the lizardmen at the moment are one of the few armies that can blow through daemons with a high level of consistency. and let me tell you friend, daemons in fantasy are as broken and powerfull in fantasy as they are sucky in 40k


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

It really depends Why you are starting fantasy. If you are starting cecause you fancy a laugh, or because you are entranced by lizardmen, go for it. i would just say i'm not sure they are the most varied simple of indeed fun force to play. I am useless at fantasy, but i found ogre kingdoms, and they work quite well for me, so im a just a few weeks ahead of you it seems.


----------



## Erie Ed (Feb 21, 2009)

Personally what I did before i got back into fantasy was I went down to the local shop and watched a few games before I decided on what army to get. Deciding what army you want to play is a decision that you and only you can make. It's always better to see how a certain army plays than it is to take advice from others.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

First I have to ask you what sort of player are you? Offensive? Defensive? Punch through the lines adn roll a flank? Sit back and shoot, play defensively? Maneuver and then strike in? 

Do you wanna be fast, hard hitting? Lots of magic, not so much? Do any of the model lines interest you/disinterest you?

I play many, but started with Dark Elves cause I liked painting them.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Do take a look through the stickied thread at the top of this forum if you haven't already, "An Introduction to the Armies of Warhammer", it is really helpful if you want a run down of each army.


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

With my brief time playing Lizardmen they were fun, I never went to a game without frog on a plate (slann mage priest) With the new rules he is almost unkillable in a unit of temple guard. I also loved having skink with blowguns the poison was insane. Also saurus warriors are about as solid a core as you will find. Overall I think Lizardmen offer just about anything you could want. If you liked the feel of your Nids and the skirmish feel they gave you, you will find that with a mainly skink army, not as good a close combat but thats ok when you can have about 100 of them and just shoot your opponent or pummel him with magic. Hope that helps a little.


----------

